# First time cheese smoke



## smokin backyard (Jan 19, 2013)

So it's the maiden voyage for my amnps and I have a good variety of cheese on there. Horseradish cheddar, Swiss, jack, muenster, pepper jack, Colby jack, and some sharp cheddar! I'm using the pitmasters blend for my pellets. 

Do I need to flip them at any point or can they just hang out? 
Thanks!













image.jpg



__ smokin backyard
__ Jan 19, 2013


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 19, 2013)

Just let them hang out.


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 19, 2013)

Ditto on hanging out.  Looks good.

How long are you going to go on this smoke and what temps are you at?

Stan


----------



## smokin backyard (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm planning on 2 hours. It's been 40 min so far and the temp is hovering in the high 60's.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 19, 2013)

Looking good, temp is good.  Pull some at two hours, some at 3 and 4.  That will give you a good idea how you like it best.  Keep good notes.


----------



## smokin backyard (Jan 19, 2013)

Just pulled em! Had just a lil over 2 hours worth of pellets in the amnps. Man that thing is impressive! Can't wait to use it on a hot smoke! Now the waiting begins…













image.jpg



__ smokin backyard
__ Jan 19, 2013


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks good.  The dreaded wait
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   get em vac paced.

Stan


----------



## smoking b (Jan 19, 2013)

smokin backyard said:


> Just pulled em! Had just a lil over 2 hours worth of pellets in the amnps. Man that thing is impressive! Can't wait to use it on a hot smoke! Now the waiting begins…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate that wait! I have to hide it from myself so I don't see it all the time...  Yours looks mighty good!  You'll find that the smoke really brings out the flavor in the pepper cheese 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I wrap mine in plastic wrap & put it in the fridge for a couple days before I vacuum seal it...


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks great !!  I couldn't take the wait any longer and opened a block last night.  Had three weeks on it, it was good.


----------



## smokin backyard (Jan 19, 2013)

Ugh the food saver just crapped out! Off to Wally World at least I smell good!


----------

